# How to display negative numbers in power query so i can merge



## daleholden (Nov 6, 2020)

HI Guys

I need to know how to convert a column of number from positive to show negative eg 100.50 to show -100.50.

I need it so i can merge to columns and the spent, received and the received stands out.

I thought there was a function that just changed it but i cannot remember which one

See here


----------



## denzo36 (Nov 6, 2020)

Select the column you want to change and go to Transform -> Standard -> Multiply and use -1 as the value


----------



## daleholden (Nov 6, 2020)

That’s the one cheers


----------

